# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Kom op, mensen!

## Jasper May

Wil er nou niemand Nederlands leren? 'Tis toch wat. En het is zo'n belangrijke wereldtaal!   ::  In ieder geval kan je met Nederlands meer dan met bijvoorbeeld Tsjechisch, het spijt me zeer. Of Hongaars. Of Fins. Maar nee, liever een obscure taal dan

----------


## Pravit

Jasper, in ieder geval kan je met Deutsch meer dan met bijvoorbeeld Nederlands.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bad manners

Alrighty, I want to give it try. When I was in Holland a few days ago, I felt that I had to swear in Ducth crawling in Amstelveen's nearabouts on what was supposed to be a four-lane motorway. 
Speaking of which, whose was this fine idea to limit the speed to 120 km/h on motorways? And who was that insightful guy who decided that driving as fast as 120 km/h was wrong anywhere where traffic is a bit greater than zero, so it is 100 km/h there -- and I am then at lost trying to understand the difference between a 100 km/h motorway and a 100 km/h "automobile road" that runs in parallel a few meters away? Oh, wait, I see: by the same rule, an automobile road with greater than slight traffic is limited to 70 km/h, so one might as well start looking for just inter-city roads, which must be 80 km/h. No, really. This hierarchy of roads with seemingly stupid limitations was quite a nuisance. 
Anyway, what do you think I should do to master Dutch?

----------


## Feline

dutch is so cool.i'm going to study (language) interpreting soon, and i will definitley choose dutch as one of my languages :D

----------


## Jasper May

> This hierarchy of roads with seemingly stupid limitations was quite a nuisance.

 It's quite a nuisance to the natives as well, but apparently it works. I will not get into a fight over this.   

> in ieder geval kan je met Deutsch meer dan met bijvoorbeeld Nederlands.

 Yah well, but German is an ugly, ugly language. Only spoken by Germans and those who resent England and/or America.

----------


## bad manners

> This hierarchy of roads with seemingly stupid limitations was quite a nuisance.
> 			
> 		  It's quite a nuisance to the natives as well, but apparently it works. I will not get into a fight over this.

 I do not want to fight about it either, I just had fresh impressions. But what is the idea anyway? As you probably know the neighbouring countries have it differently, and I do not think they have higher accidents rates.

----------


## Jasper May

Ok then, those just sounding like fightin' words, that's all. I don't know exactly if there's any difference between the accident rates of Germany and Holland, but you have to remember that Holland is far smaller and more densely populated. That's why we can't have everyone driving as fast as they want, like in Germany.

----------


## bad manners

Fair enough.

----------


## sweetbat

> Yah well, but German is an ugly, ugly language. Only spoken by Germans and those who resent England and/or America.

 no that isn't right. It's spoken in switzerland and austria, too. More people in the world kan speak German, than can speak dutch. But i think German is very close to dutch. that's why i had to got to netherlands every year.  I know a lot of german people who donm't like the dutch language, i think it is because people often don't like dialekts and languages that sounds like their own dialekt/language.

----------

> (Afrikaans meegerekend - iedere Nederlander kan Afrikaans net zo goed begrijpen als welke ander dialect dan ook)...

 Nederlands en Afrikaans lijken op elkaar net als Pols en Oekra

----------

[quote=Jasper May]Wil er nou niemand Nederlands leren? 'Tis toch wat. En het is zo'n belangrijke wereldtaal!   ::  In ieder geval kan je met Nederlands meer dan met bijvoorbeeld Tsjechisch, het spijt me zeer. Of Hongaars. Of Fins. Maar nee, liever een obscure taal dan

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Iedereen die geen Nederlands kan of wil leren *zuigt* gewoon!   ::   
(Dit is mijn Dogboy-imitatie in het Nederlands...   ::  )

----------


## Kostja

> Iedereen die geen Nederlands kan of wil leren *zuigt* gewoon

 Misschien.... en dezelfde kan ik over 't Russisch zeggen   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Totally unrelated: The title "Kom op mensen" is very similar to Norwegian "Kom opp mensen", which literally means: "Come up menstrual period!" Is this what this thread is about?

----------


## Pravit

Heh, no. For me, the mensen sounded like German "Menschen", which means "people." So the title was something like "Come on, people" for me.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Heh, no. For me, the mensen sounded like German "Menschen", which means "people." So the title was something like "Come on, people" for me.

 You, dear sir, are correct.   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Iedereen die geen Nederlands kan of wil leren *zuigt* gewoon   Misschien.... en dezelfde kan ik over 't Russisch zeggen

 Hetzelfde.   ::

----------


## Kostja

Grolsch is beter dan Heineken... en Heineken is beter dan Miller... Laten wij maar Grolsch drinken!!!   ::  Blablabla.......

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Grolsch is beter dan Heineken... en Heineken is beter dan Miller... Laten wij maar Grolsch drinken!!!   Blablabla.......

 Uiteindelijk is Belgisch bier toch het beste. Da's het enige waar die Belgen beter in zijn dan wij.   ::

----------


## Kostja

> Uiteindelijk is Belgisch bier toch het beste. Da's het enige waar die Belgen beter in zijn dan wij.

 Nee   ::   ik denk dat Nederlands bier is 't beste! En ik ben een specialist  ::   Ze goed zijn in verschillende "biermixes" maar dat is toch niet bier. En ook "lambics".... Grolsch en Heineken zijn toch beter!!!  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Uiteindelijk is Belgisch bier toch het beste. Da's het enige waar die Belgen beter in zijn dan wij.     Nee    ik denk dat Nederlands bier is 't beste! En ik ben een specialist   Ze goed zijn in verschillende "biermixes" maar dat is toch niet bier. En ook "lambics".... Grolsch en Heineken zijn toch beter!!!

 Ach ja, over smaak valt niet te twisten. Geef mij maar een Palmpje!   ::   
Кстати, Костя, откуда ты знаешь нидерландский язык? Ты им очень хорошо владеешь, почти без ошибок!

----------


## Kostja

> Ach ja, over smaak valt niet te twisten. Geef mij maar een Palmpje!    
> Кстати, Костя, откуда ты знаешь нидерландский язык? Ты им очень хорошо владеешь, почти без ошибок!

 Сам учил и продолжаю это делать. А ошибки, я думаю, в первую очередь от того, что у меня почти нет практики. В Москве почти невозможно найти кого-то с кем можно поговорить, а я был бы рад!   ::  
А ты то нидерландский ведь тоже откуда-то знаешь!  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Ach ja, over smaak valt niet te twisten. Geef mij maar een Palmpje!    
> Кстати, Костя, откуда ты знаешь нидерландский язык? Ты им очень хорошо владеешь, почти без ошибок!   Сам учил и продолжаю это делать. А ошибки, я думаю, в первую очередь от того, что у меня почти нет практики. В Москве почти невозможно найти кого-то с кем можно поговорить, а я был бы рад!   
> А ты то нидерландский ведь тоже откуда-то знаешь!

 Нидерланский язык - мой родной (я не просто так выбрал себе ник "голландский ёж"  ::  ), так что от меня можно ожидать побольше в этой области!  
У меня русская подруга из Питера, уже почти 6 лет, и она сейчас тоже собирается заниматься нидерландским языком, но найти курсы по нидерландскому языку не так уж просто. Когда говоришь, что сам выучил, как мне это себе представить? Взял учебник и всё? И откуда у тебя появилось желание заниматся нидерландскым языком? Не очень часто слышишь такое. Нидерландский язык ведь не как английский или немецкий...

----------


## Kostja

> Нидерланский язык - мой родной (я не просто так выбрал себе ник "голландский ёж"  ), так что от меня можно ожидать побольше в этой области!  
> У меня русская подруга из Питера, уже почти 6 лет, и она сейчас тоже собирается заниматься нидерландским языком, но найти курсы по нидерландскому языку не так уж просто. Когда говоришь, что сам выучил, как мне это себе представить? Взял учебник и всё? И откуда у тебя появилось желание заниматся нидерландскым языком? Не очень часто слышишь такое. Нидерландский язык ведь не как английский или немецкий...

 Так и есть, я просто взял учебник + две аудио кассеты к нему с совершенно неправильным нидерландским произношением (были записаны русскими, как я теперь понимаю). Вот и все! И было это меньше чем полтора года назад. В августе я был в Нидерландах две недели, но в основном общался на английском (его я знаю несравнимо лучше   ::  ). Крайне редко перекидывался голландскими фразами с друзьями и иногда говорил с продавцами в магазинах, а еще, спрашивал правильную дорогу у прохожих. Так что, опыта общения -почти никакого!  ::  Сейчас же пытаюсь совершенствоваться читая разные тексты, слушая спутниковые каналы и скачивая звуковые файлы из интернета, но этого конечно недостаточно!
В мае хочу сдавать экзамен на Certificaat Nederlands als Vreemde Taal в Питере.
Но ты знаешь русский, как будто ты 30 лет на нем говорил, живя в России!  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Несмотря на все сложности с разговорной практикой (я тебя прекрасно понимаю по поводу этих кассетах, я когда-то купил моей подруге учебник с кассетами, но произношение нидерландского языка на них було очень, скажем, не по-нидерландски  ::   ::  ), с грамматикой у тебя действительно мало проблем! Можно собой гордиться!  
О себе: я выучил русский язык в университете и разговорная практика для меня никогда не была проблемой. Раньше у нас были занятия по разговорной практике и теперь я часто общаюсь на русском с подругой, хотя чаще всего по телефону. Но практика есть практика.

----------


## Kostja

> У меня русская подруга из Питера, уже почти 6 лет, и она сейчас тоже собирается заниматься нидерландским языком, но найти курсы по нидерландскому языку не так уж просто.

 А вот в Питере как раз проблем с изучением нидерландского быть не должно. Своей подруге посоветуй посетить вот этот сайт: http://www.nispb.ru/. Это сайт Голландского Института в С.-Петербурге. Там есть курсы, по-моему, лучшие в нашей стране; и плата умеренная.... по крайней мере, они там ЕСТЬ!   ::   Я именно туда хочу поехать сдавать экзамен на СNaVT в мае. А в Москве все только по-русски, по-английски и по-немецки говорят, за редким исключением.
Maar waarom leer je Russisch? Om met je meisje te spreken, of voor iets andere? En had je 't Russisch aan de Universiteit in Rusland geleerd?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Ik heb slechte dingen gehoord over dat instutuut. De opleidingen van het Nederlands Instituut in SPb schijnen vooral gericht te zijn op spreekvaardigheid. Zij onderwijzen de taal al sprekend. Ik, en ook mijn vriendin, zien liever een grammaticale basis om _daarna_ deze kennis in een dialoog te gebruiken. Cursussen zoals hierboven beschreven, resulteren vaak in onwetendheid over het "waarom?" van iets, waardoor je alleen maar kunt zeggen wat je hebt geleerd.  
En over waarom ik Russisch heb geleerd: puur interesse. Ik ben sinds mijn vroege jeugd al helemaal in de ban van Rusland (toen nog CCCP, onder Gorbi). Russofiel pur sang. Dit is een beetje uit de hand gelopen, waardoor ik in Leiden Ruslandkunde ben gaan doen. In de zomer van '98 heb ik 3 maanden in Piter gestudeerd en daar heb ik mijn vriendin leren kennen. Zij woont nog steeds daar, ik in Nederland, maar het is de bedoeling dat ze hierheen komt, vandaar dat ze nu Nederlands gaat leren.   ::

----------


## Kostja

Kom op, mensen!!!!!!!!    ::   ::

----------


## Mea Culpa

Precies. En voor iedereen die Nederlands wil leren , ik help graag. 'k Ben namelijk een geboren Nederlander.

----------


## Kostja

> Precies. En voor iedereen die Nederlands wil leren , ik help graag. 'k Ben namelijk een geboren Nederlander.

 Niemand wil iets leren in Rusland van m'n punt... dat is onze probleem  ::

----------


## el topo

> Originally Posted by Mea Culpa  Precies. En voor iedereen die Nederlands wil leren , ik help graag. 'k Ben namelijk een geboren Nederlander.   Niemand wil iets leren in Rusland van m'n punt... dat is onze probleem

 Dat is niet waar. Ik ben van Rusland en ik wil Nederlands leren.   ::

----------

> Originally Posted by Kostja  Grolsch is beter dan Heineken... en Heineken is beter dan Miller... Laten wij maar Grolsch drinken!!!   Blablabla.......   Uiteindelijk is Belgisch bier toch het beste. Da's het enige waar die Belgen beter in zijn dan wij.

 Well, it's not the only thing that Belgians are better at than the Dutch.  ::  But sure, Belgian beer is far better. The best in the world, in fact.

----------


## Kostja

> Well, it's not the only thing that Belgians are better at than the Dutch.  But sure, Belgian beer is far better. The best in the world, in fact.

 Ik denk zo niet! Grolsch is 't beste!!!   ::   ::

----------


## el topo

> Ik denk zo niet! Grolsch is 't beste!!!

 Grolsch is alright, if you are thirsty and have no water around.  ::  
Ironically, my favorite bar's only draft beer is Grolsch. It's probably the only bar in Brussels where they have it. It's indeed better than Heineken (which is far from impressive anyway), but nothing special. Seriously, once you move to Belgium, you'll know what I am talking about.

----------


## Kostja

> Ironically, my favorite bar's only draft beer is Grolsch. It's probably the only bar in Brussels where they have it. It's indeed better than Heineken (which is far from impressive anyway), but nothing special. Seriously, once you move to Belgium, you'll know what I am talking about.

 Yeah, I should make a great effort for moving to Belgium 'cos I'm in Moscow now   ::  So, I've got one of my University degrees in brewing here   ::  That's why I like Grolsch - specialists always like the best beer   ::  And certainly you're right that it's better than Heineken.... but I like Heineken too  ::  Maar Grolsch is toch beter  ::

----------


## Kris

sorry

----------


## Kris

> Heh, no. For me, the mensen sounded like German "Menschen", which means "people." So the title was something like "Come on, people" for me.

 
You are right, I am Flemmish , so Dutch native speaker.

----------


## Kostja

> You are right, I am Flemmish , so Dutch native speaker.

 Nice to meet one more native Dutch speaker in here!   ::

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Hallo allemaal!  ::   
Ik ben Marco en ik ben 17 jaar oud. Ik woon in Westervoort en ga nog naar school. Verder heb ik een baantje als postbode en is Formule 1 mijn passie. Dit forum is ideaal want er zijn hier behoorlijk wat talen te oefenen die ik aan het leren ben, dus ik vermaak me hier wel.  ::   
Doei!  ::

----------


## Leidenschaft

Noors is pas vet. Na Duits.

----------


## basurero

Ik ga akkoord. Ik denk het vreselijk is. Dit alle behoeften op te houden.

----------


## Leidenschaft

Ne ponimaju :P Chto ty xochesh skazat'?

----------


## basurero

> Ne ponimaju :P Chto ty xochesh skazat'?

 Не знаю, я не говорю ни одного слова этого языка.  :  ::

----------


## Leidenschaft

Davaj ja tebe pomogu. Chto ty xochesh skazat'?

----------


## basurero

Het Nederlands is een prachtige taal. Ik wens dit ik het Nederlands kon leren. Het is te moeilijk voor me. 
Но, к сожалению, у меня недостаточно времени для того, чтобы учить нидерландский язык

----------


## Leidenschaft

Ladno  ::    

> Пожалуйста, исправьте меня если я допустил ошибки.

 Ik *wou* dat ik de Nederlandse taal kon leren :P

----------


## basurero

Dank  ::  
я забываю всё   ::

----------


## Taarup

Hoi! Ik ben uit Estland en sprek een beetje nederlands. Ik denk dat het niet te moeilijk is. Ik heeb duits geleerd en het helpt veel met nederlands. 
Het is goed hier te oefenen (al vele fouten?)

----------


## синичка

> Hoi! Ik *kom* uit Estland en spr*e*ek een beetje *N*ederlands. Ik denk dat het niet te moeilijk is. Ik h*e*b *D*uits geleerd en het helpt veel met *N*ederlands. 
> Het is goed hier te oefenen (al vele fouten?)

 Best goed hoor!
Ik denk dat het niet te moeilijk is.   ::   Ik vind het niet zo moeilijk.
Jouw zin is niet fout, maar dit klinkt wat natuurlijker, vind ik.
vele fouten   ::   veel fouten
"Vele" is niet fout, maar klinkt een beetje ouderwets. 
Welkom op het forum, trouwens!

----------


## Jon

I agree completely with 'Bad Manners' - kick out the speed limits   ::  - they already cost me loads of money..no, slowing down is no option  ::   
En voor al die mensen die fouten maken met Nederlands...NOU EN?! Het hoeft niet perfect te zijn als je het maar probeert - iets wat de meeste Nederlanders trouwens al heel erg waarderen! 
Transl. And for al those people making mistakes in Dutch...WHO CARES?! It doesn't have to be perfect as long as you try - something which most Dutch people btw .already very much appreciate!

----------

